# how to delete profile on naukri.com



## moshel (Aug 14, 2008)

I had created a profile on naukri.com for a friend of mine but now we are not in contact....I keep getting mails from naukri.com saying "new jobs matching your profile".....

this is no use to me so wanna delete the account. anyone got any idea how to do it? i looked around the site but didnt find it anywhere.


----------



## tango_cash (Jan 25, 2009)

i also have the same problem . anybody knows???


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 25, 2009)

See if there are any account settings where you can stop such mails or delete your account.

btw someone just told me that there is a delete link/button on your resume there.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

AFAIK, you can't delete your account on Naukri...to get rid of all those unwanted mails, just change your email id...put up some junk/stupid id instead of your id...same goes for the phone number as well...


----------



## mrintech (Jan 25, 2009)

*lol@lol.com*


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 25, 2009)

Send an e-mail to abuse@naukri.com and ask them to delete your profile.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

If using GMail, just create a filter to keep those pesky mails out of your inbox and stored safely under the Naukri.com label.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 25, 2009)

Offtopic:

How do I delete my profile on Orkut?


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

^ goto settings-->general --> my account  and hit delete account...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 26, 2009)

You can try out the email id mentioned above or you can remove your resume. You'll stop getting calls


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If using GMail, just create a filter to keep those pesky mails out of your inbox and stored safely under the Naukri.com label.


Better yet, mark the e-mail as spam. It'll automatically get dumped in to the spam folder the next time around.


----------

